# Augmentation du tarif horaire



## Dilara (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je suis une nouvelle assistante maternelle et j'ai un agrément pour 3 enfants. Pour le moment j'en garde 2 et je suis sur une piste pour le 3ème enfant si tout se passe comme prévu.

Je vois sur le forum que ça parle d'augmentation du smic bientôt, et je voulais donc savoir: est ce qu'il faut attendre d'avoir travaillé la première année pour augmenter son tarif horaire en faisant un avenant à l'anniversaire du contrat, ou bien on peut le faire à n'importe quel moment ?

Merci beaucoup !
 Bonne journée


----------



## Mimipoupina (16 Décembre 2022)

Le SMIC augmente au 1er janvier donc si vous travaillez au tarif horaire minimum légal l'augmentation est automatique pas besoin d'avenant ... en revanche si votre taux horaire est au-dessus du minimum légal indexé sur le SMIC il faut obligatoirement un avenant pour le proposer aux parents qui ne sont pas obligés d'accepter votre augmentation !  personnellement je n'augmente jamais mon tarif je le décide au début du contrat selon le nombre d'heures (moins il y a d'heures plus il est élevé pour avoir un salaire correct) mais si pas de changement de planning mon taux reste le même toute la durée du contrat, j'augmente au fil des années pour les nouveaux contrats


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Décembre 2022)

Pour moi, une augmentation annuelle est prévue au contrat chaque mois de janvier.


----------



## Dilara (16 Décembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses, mais malheureusement ça ne répond pas à ma questions qui est à quelle moment je peux le faire légalement ? est-ce que j'attends un an de contrat ou bien à tout moment ?


----------



## nounou ohana (16 Décembre 2022)

à tout moment mais avenant et forcément accord des employeurs. 
on ne peut pas mettre au contrat que le tarif augmentera c'est une clause abusive.


----------



## fanny35 (16 Décembre 2022)

Pour moi, il n'y a pas de délai légal...
Et on n'est pas obligées de suivre le SMIC (d'ailleurs il me semble qu'on n'a pas le droit d'indexer le salaire sur le SMIC), sauf si on est au salaire minimum.
En revanche, la mise à jour des IE est obligatoire (au moins le minimum légal).
C'est en théorie au PE de suivre le tarif des IE, mais souvent on le fait à leur place


----------



## Dilara (16 Décembre 2022)

Oui je sais nounou ohana, évidemment que c'est avec un avenant et accord des employeurs 😄, merci pour la réponse !
Par contre, tu veux dire quoi par c'est une clause abusive de le mettre dans le contrat ? Ce n'est pas mon cas, mais j'aimerai bien comprendre. Merci


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Décembre 2022)

Oui nounou ohana. C'est indiqué sous forme de la négociation d'une augmentation salariale. 
Les familles acceptent toujours le barème que je propose dans les faits.


----------



## Dilara (16 Décembre 2022)

Merci fanny35 ! je ne suis pas au salaire minimum, mais dans mon quartier, tous les tarif sont plus élevé que moi, alors pourquoi pas moi 😊 après c'est prévu de faire ça plus tard pour la rentrée de septembre, un avenant avant les vacances d'été.


----------



## Pioupiou (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Mon contrat prévoit une augmentation annuel en janvier de chaque année sur présentation d'un avenant. Ce n'est pas une clause abusive car l'avenant peut être refusé.  Cela n'a jamais posé de problème aux employeurs car à l'entretien j'ai été clair sur ce point.
Par les temps qui sont difficiles ne pas revoir  son tarif pour les contrats en cours est s'exposer à une sérieuse perte de pouvoir d'achat.


----------



## Griselda (17 Décembre 2022)

Si tu es déjà au dessus du SMIC des AMs tu peux demander une augmentation quand tu veux mais mon conseil est de prevoir cette augmentation avant la signature du contrat puis de l'inscrire dans le contrat. Le PE etant au courant, te choisi en connaissance de cause, ça se passera alors très bien alors que changer des paramètres en cours de route quand les PE n'ont aucune raison de savoir que ça va arriver ça risque de tendre la relation.
Si tu es au SMIC des AMs, quelque soit ton ancienneté ton taux horaire, sans avoir besoin de signer un Avenant (qui est un accord) ton taux devra être augmenté automatiquement quand le SMIC des AMs augmente.

Perso j'ai une clause d'augmentation de 2% à date anniversaire. Ce n'est pas abusif, c'est un accord avec les PE car c'est bien stipulé que c'est une clause superieure à la CCN. En même temps ils savent aussi que pour un temps plein je suis dans la fourchette basse de mon secteur donc prevoir cette augmentation automatique est tout à fait logique.


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Décembre 2022)

Griselda, tu ne peux pas légalement inscrire au contrat une augmentation automatique de 2% chaque année. Il faut prévoir et annoncer dans chacun de tes contrats une augmentation qui sera discutée sur la base d'une négociation salariale annuelle avec chacun de tes employeurs. Même si tout le monde est d'accord et signe ta clause des 2 % il n'empêche qu'elle n'a pas de valeur légale.


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Décembre 2022)

N'oublions jamais qu'une clause contractuelle non légale est réputée non écrite toute signée par les parties qu'elle soit.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Décembre 2022)

Catie il faudrait donc qu'un jour notre convention tienne compte de toutes ces clauses rajoutées par les ass mat pour qu'elles soient légales ! ...  je pense que là on rêve mais bon on peut toujours l'espérer si toutefois il reste encore des ass mat d'ici là !!! car beaucoup ont déjà arrêtées où comptent le faire sans compter celles à la retraite donc je ferais bientôt partie (et qui ne comptent pas continuer après) !!! 😥


----------

